# *&^^*^*^وجع القلب *&^*^*^



## mrmr120 (5 يوليو 2007)

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*اذا تذكرت شخصا عزيزا عليك قد رحل عنك واحسست روحك تتبعه وقلبك يؤخذ من بين ضلوعك 

فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــــع القلب))*

*اذا احببت بقوه وضاع حبك من بين يديك وتذكرت ماقد حدث لك وخرجت منك اهات الالم دون قصد منك

فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــع القلب))

**اذا مررت بمكان كانت فيه ذكريات مؤلمه وشعرت قدمك غير قادره علي الحراك وكأنك ستموت مكانك

فهذا هو ((وجـــــــــــــع القلب))

اذا ائتمنت شخص على قلبك وجرحك بكل قوته وماعادت بك قوه لتهاجم او حتى تدافع وتنهدت من الوجع

**فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــع القلب))

وجع القلوب احساس لن يدركه الا من مر به واحيانا يكون سببه لا دخل للانسان فيه واحيانا كثييييييييييييرة يكون سببه شخص ما او موقف ما

**اياك ان تجرح او تظلم او تقتل او تخون فتكون سبب في وجع قلب انســـان

**وتذكر انه كما تدين تدان ولو بعد حين*

*منقووووووووول*​
​​
[/FONT]​​


----------



## ramyghobrial (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: *&^^*^*^وجع القلب *&^*^*^*

نسيتي نقطه مهمه يامرمر
اذا قرات هذا الموضوع 
فهذا هو وجع القلب ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: *&^^*^*^وجع القلب *&^*^*^*

ميرسى يا مرمر............كلمات تضغط على جراح كثيره ولكنها فعلا" معبره........... وربنا يمنع عنك ( وجع القلب ) .


----------



## girl_in_jesus (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: *&^^*^*^وجع القلب *&^*^*^*

*وعنا جميعا يا دونا
مرسيي يا جميل على الموضوع ده​*


----------



## mrmr120 (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: *&^^*^*^وجع القلب *&^*^*^*

مرسى اوى اوى 
ليك يارامى 
ومرسى يادونا ياقمر
ومرسى ياجيرل ياعسل​


----------



## candy shop (17 يوليو 2007)

*فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــــع القلب))*


فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــــع القلب))

شخصا عزيزا عليك قد رحل عنك واحسست روحك تتبعه وقلبك يؤخذ من بين ضلوعك 

فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــــع القلب))

اذا احببت بقوه وضاع حبك من بين يديك وتذكرت ماقد حدث لك وخرجت منك اهات الالم دون قصد منك

فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــــع القلب))

اذا مررت بمكان كانت فيه ذكريات مؤلمه وشعرت قدمك غير قادره علي الحراك وكأنك ستموت مكانك

فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــــع القلب))

اذا ائتمنت شخص على قلبك وجرحك بكل قوته وماعادت بك قوه لتهاجم او حتى تدافع وتنهدت من الوجع

فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــــع القلب))

وجع القلوب احساس لن يدركه الا من مر به واحيانا يكون سببه لا دخل للانسان فيه واحيانا كثييييييييييييرة يكون سببه شخص ما او موقف ما

اياك ان تجرح او تظلم او تقتل او تخون فتكون سبب في وجع قلب انســـان

فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــــع القلب))​


----------



## استير (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــــع القلب))*

ميرسى يا كاندى يا حبيبتى على الموضوع الرائع دا 
بجد وجع قلب و ملهوشى نهائية و بالذات 


> شخصا عزيزا عليك قد رحل عنك واحسست روحك تتبعه وقلبك يؤخذ من بين ضلوعك
> 
> فهذا هو
> ((وجــــــــــــــــع القلب))


​ دى اكتر حاجة واجعة قلبى بجد 
شطرا ليكى يا حبيبتى بجد  تسلم ايديكى ​


----------



## gigi angel (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــــع القلب))*

:big29:

الموضوع جميل جدا جدا  مرسى ليكى اوىىىىىىىىى


----------



## candy shop (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــــع القلب))*

ازيك يا استير وحشتينى

ميرسى يا حببتى على ردك وربنا يبعد عنك وجع القلب​


----------



## candy shop (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــــع القلب))*

ميرسى لمرورك يا جيرمين​


----------



## ghawy_111 (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــــع القلب))*

الرب يسوع المسيح يباركك
موضوعك جميل معما شكرت
فيه مش ممكن اوافيه حقه
الرب يسوع المسيح يباركك


----------



## اغريغوريوس (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــــع القلب))*

 موضوع جميل يا w_candyshop_s


----------



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــــع القلب))*

اشكرك على الكليمات الجميله

يا ghawy_111

وربنا يكون ماعك​


----------



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــــع القلب))*

ميرسى يا marounandrew​


----------



## christ my lord (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــع الـــــقلب))*

*اذا تذكرت شخصا عزيزا عليك قد رحل عنك واحسست روحك تتبعه وقلبك يؤخذ من بين ضلوعك 

فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــــع القلب))*



*اذا احببت بقوه وضاع حبك من بين يديك وتذكرت ماقد حدث لك وخرجت منك اهات الالم دون قصد منك

**فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــع القلب))

اذا مررت بمكان كانت فيه ذكريات مؤلمه وشعرت قدمك غير قادره علي الحراك وكأنك ستموت مكانك

**فهذا هو ((وجـــــــــــــع القلب))

اذا ائتمنت شخص على قلبك وجرحك بكل قوته وماعادت بك قوه لتهاجم او حتى تدافع وتنهدت من الوجع

**فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــع القلب))

**وجع القلوب احساس لن يدركه الا من مر به واحيانا يكون سببه لا دخل للانسان فيه واحيانا كثييييييييييييرة يكون سببه شخص ما او موقف ما

اياك ان تجرح او تظلم او تقتل او تخون فتكون سبب في وجع قلب انســـان

وتذكر انه كما تدين تدان ولو بعد حين*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــع الـــــقلب))*

:smil13::smil13::smil13:

شكرآ يوساب​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــع الـــــقلب))*



> اذا احببت بقوه وضاع حبك من بين يديك وتذكرت ماقد حدث لك وخرجت منك اهات الالم دون قصد منك
> 
> فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــع القلب))​



:a82::a82:
شكرا على الموضوع يا يوساب :t32:​


----------



## MarMar2004 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــع الـــــقلب))*

*اذا تذكرت شخصا عزيزا عليك قد رحل عنك واحسست روحك تتبعه وقلبك يؤخذ من بين ضلوعك *​

*فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــــع القلب))*​ 


*اذا احببت بقوه وضاع حبك من بين يديك وتذكرت ماقد حدث لك وخرجت منك اهات الالم دون قصد منك*​ 
*فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــع القلب))*​

*اذا مررت بمكان كانت فيه ذكريات مؤلمه وشعرت قدمك غير قادره علي الحراك وكأنك ستموت مكانك*​ 
*فهذا هو ((وجـــــــــــــع القلب))*​ 
*اذا ائتمنت شخص على قلبك وجرحك بكل قوته وماعادت بك قوه لتهاجم او حتى تدافع وتنهدت من الوجع*​ 
*فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــع القلب))*​ 
​*وجع القلوب احساس لن يدركه الا من مر به واحيانا يكون سببه لا دخل للانسان فيه واحيانا كثييييييييييييرة يكون سببه شخص ما او موقف ما*​ 
*اياك ان تجرح او تظلم او تقتل او تخون فتكون سبب في وجع قلب انســـان*​ 

*وتذكر انه كما تدين تدان ولو بعد حين*​*فعلا كل اللي بتقوله صح يوساب*
*مرسي خاااااااااااااالص علي لموضوع ده وكل سنة وانت طيب*​


----------



## assyrian girl (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــع الـــــقلب))*

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اذا تذكرت شخصا عزيزا عليك قد رحل عنك واحسست روحك تتبعه وقلبك يؤخذ من بين ضلوعك 

فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــــع القلب))


thx alot for ur mice topic
God bless you​*


----------



## twety (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــع الـــــقلب))*

طب وليه وجع القلب ده يابنى

كلام جميييييييل

ربنا يعوضك ويفرحك


----------



## غندور (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــع الـــــقلب))*

اتريد تعلم ما هو وجع القلب فاسمع شوية منه
عندما تكون وسط الناس وتحس انك وحيد عندما تعيش حياتك تنتظر الحب  ولاياتي وعندما تنظر الى الجميع يمرحون وانت وحدك حزين :36_11_13::36_11_13::budo:


----------



## Ereny20 (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــع الـــــقلب))*

اذا ائتمنت شخص على قلبك وجرحك بكل قوته وماعادت بك قوه لتهاجم او حتى تدافع وتنهدت من الوجع

فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــع القلب))

كلام جميل اوى وكله احساس


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــع الـــــقلب))*

اذا تذكرت شخصا عزيزا عليك قد رحل عنك واحسست روحك تتبعه وقلبك يؤخذ من بين ضلوعك 

فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــــع القلب))
موضوع جميل جدا ربنا بيارك تعب محبتك


----------



## mrmr120 (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــع الـــــقلب))*

بجد موضوع حلو اوى اوى 
ياكرست
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــع الـــــقلب))*

موصوع تحفة ربنا يبارك حضورك معانا


----------



## christ my lord (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــع الـــــقلب))*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> :smil13::smil13::smil13:​
> 
> 
> شكرآ يوساب​


 
*الف شكر على مرورك يا فراشة .. واضح كدة قلبت عليكى المواجع :fun_oops:*​


----------



## christ my lord (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــع الـــــقلب))*



marmar_maroo قال:


> :a82::a82:
> 
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع يا يوساب :t32:​


 
*الف شكر يا مرمر على مرورك .. وارحمى دماغك شوية .. ههههههههههه*​


----------



## christ my lord (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــع الـــــقلب))*



MarMar2004 قال:


> *اذا تذكرت شخصا عزيزا عليك قد رحل عنك واحسست روحك تتبعه وقلبك يؤخذ من بين ضلوعك *​
> 
> 
> *فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــــع القلب))*​
> ...


 
*الف شكر على مرورك وتعليقك الجميل يا مرمر .. ونورتى الموضوع .. وربنا يبعد عنك اى وجع قلب .. وكل سنة وانت طيبة وبخير دايما*​


----------



## christ my lord (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــع الـــــقلب))*



assyrian girl قال:


> *--------------------------------------------------------------------------------​*
> 
> _*اذا تذكرت شخصا عزيزا عليك قد رحل عنك واحسست روحك تتبعه وقلبك يؤخذ من بين ضلوعك *_​
> _*فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــــع القلب))*_​
> ...


 
*الف شكر على مرورك .... ونورتى الموضوع .. الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## christ my lord (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــع الـــــقلب))*



twety قال:


> طب وليه وجع القلب ده يابنى
> 
> كلام جميييييييل
> 
> ربنا يعوضك ويفرحك


 
*الف شكر على مرورك الجميل يا توتى ونورتى الموضوع .. الرب يبارك حياتك*
*ويجعل السنة الجديدة سنة سعيدة عليكى وتحققى كل امانيكى*​


----------



## christ my lord (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــع الـــــقلب))*



غندور قال:


> اتريد تعلم ما هو وجع القلب فاسمع شوية منه
> عندما تكون وسط الناس وتحس انك وحيد عندما تعيش حياتك تنتظر الحب ولاياتي وعندما تنظر الى الجميع يمرحون وانت وحدك حزين :36_11_13::36_11_13::budo:


 
*الف شكر اخى الحبيب على مرورك ....... الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## christ my lord (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــع الـــــقلب))*



Ereny20 قال:


> اذا ائتمنت شخص على قلبك وجرحك بكل قوته وماعادت بك قوه لتهاجم او حتى تدافع وتنهدت من الوجع
> 
> فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــع القلب))
> 
> كلام جميل اوى وكله احساس


 
*الف شكر على مرورك .. وتعليقك الجميل .. الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## christ my lord (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــع الـــــقلب))*



سندباد+اسيوط قال:


> اذا تذكرت شخصا عزيزا عليك قد رحل عنك واحسست روحك تتبعه وقلبك يؤخذ من بين ضلوعك
> 
> فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــــع القلب))
> موضوع جميل جدا ربنا بيارك تعب محبتك


 
*الف شكر اخى الحبيب .. على مرورك .. وتعليقك الجميل .. الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## christ my lord (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــع الـــــقلب))*



mrmr120 قال:


> بجد موضوع حلو اوى اوى
> 
> ياكرست
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 
*الف شكر يا مرمر .... على مرورك وتعليقك الجميل . الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## christ my lord (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــع الـــــقلب))*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> موصوع تحفة ربنا يبارك حضورك معانا


 
*الف شكر اخى الحبيب على كلامك الجميل ... الرب يبارك حياتك .*​


----------



## ارحمنى يا رب (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــع الـــــقلب))*

كلام رائع شكرا


----------



## christ my lord (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــع الـــــقلب))*



ارحمنى يا رب قال:


> كلام رائع شكرا


 
*الف شكر على مرورك اخى الحبيب الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــع الـــــقلب))*

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآه وجع القلب *
*ليه بس وجع القلب ده وأحنا حتى فى فتره أعياد حرام عليك *
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*بجد موضوع جميل جدا يا كريست *
*وكل كلامك صح *
*الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## christ my lord (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــع الـــــقلب))*



sosa_angel2003 قال:


> *آآآآآآآآآآآآآآه وجع القلب *
> 
> *ليه بس وجع القلب ده وأحنا حتى فى فتره أعياد حرام عليك *
> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههههه*
*الف شكر على تعليقك اللذيذ جدا دة .. وربنا يبعد عنا وجع القلب .. وتكون السنة الجديدة سعيدة عليكى وعلى الجميع .. الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## وفاء فوزي (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــع الـــــقلب))*

أهههههههههههه ربنا يكفينا شره يابني بعيد عنا وعن السامعين


----------



## christ my lord (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــع الـــــقلب))*



وفاء فوزي قال:


> أهههههههههههه ربنا يكفينا شره يابني بعيد عنا وعن السامعين


 
*امين .. الرب يبعد عنا  كل الاوجاع .. الف شكر على مروك .. الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mero_engel (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــع الـــــقلب))*

*ميرسي يا يوساب*
*فعلا موضوه جميل قوي ومولم اوي*
*ربنا يحمينا من وجع القلب*​


----------



## christ my lord (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــع الـــــقلب))*



mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي يا يوساب*
> 
> *فعلا موضوه جميل قوي ومولم اوي*
> 
> *ربنا يحمينا من وجع القلب*​


 
*امين الرب يحمينا من كل وجع قلب ويجعل العام الجديد ملىء بالمحبة والسعادة على الجميع .. الف شكر على تعليقك الجميل .. ونورتى الموضوع .. الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## candy shop (6 مايو 2009)

*وَجــــــعْ. . . . الــقُــــلُـــوبــ . ! .*

اذا تذكرت شخصا عزيزا عليك قد رحل عنك



واحسست روحك تتبعه وقلبك يؤخذ من بين ضلوعك 





..فهذا هو وجـع القلب..​



.●. .●. .●. 


​اذا احببت بقوه وضاع حبك من بين يديك



وتذكرت ماقد حدث لك وخرجت منك اهات الالم دون قصد منك



​
..فهذا هو وجـع القلب..




.●. .●. .●. 




اذا مررت بمكان كانت فيه ذكريات مؤلمه 



وشعرت قدمك غير قادره علي الحراك وكأنك ستموت مكانك




..فهذا هو وجـع القلب..​



.●. .●. .●. 

​اذا ائتمنت شخص على قلبك وجرحك بكل قوته
وماعادت بك قوه لتهاجم او حتى تدافع وتنهدت من الوجع



..فهذا هو وجـع القلب..​




.●. .●. .●. 



وجع القلوب احساس لن يدركه الا من مر به

​واحيانا يكون سببه لا دخل للانسان فيه



واحيانا كثيرة يكون سببه شخص ما او موقف ما


​
اياك ان تجرح او تظلم او تقتل او تخون فتكون سبب


في وجـع قلب انســـان​

​وتذكر انه كما تدين تدان ولو بعد حين 





منقول​


----------



## وليم تل (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: وَجــــــعْ. . . . الــقُــــلُـــوبــ . ! .*

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: وَجــــــعْ. . . . الــقُــــلُـــوبــ . ! .*

موضوع راااااااااائع يا كاندى 

ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: وَجــــــعْ. . . . الــقُــــلُـــوبــ . ! .*


اياك ان تجرح او تظلم او تقتل او تخون فتكون سبب


في وجـع قلب انســـان​

​وتذكر انه كما تدين تدان ولو بعد حين 


موضوع رائع جداااا يا كاندي

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## اني بل (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: وَجــــــعْ. . . . الــقُــــلُـــوبــ . ! .*

ميرسي كاندي ....وأنا مثل كليمو ..حبيت العبارة ..وربنا يساعدنا حتى مانجرح حدا اونقتل او نخون ....


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: وَجــــــعْ. . . . الــقُــــلُـــوبــ . ! .*

جمييييييل موضوعك يا كاندى 

تسلم أيديكى ​


----------



## white rose (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: وَجــــــعْ. . . . الــقُــــلُـــوبــ . ! .*

*صدقت يا كاندي لما قلتي 

وجع القلوب احساس لن يدركه الا من مر به

يسلمو ايديك

موضوع رائع*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: وَجــــــعْ. . . . الــقُــــلُـــوبــ . ! .*

*موضوع روووووووووووعة يا كاندي
تسلم ايديك يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: وَجــــــعْ. . . . الــقُــــلُـــوبــ . ! .*


----------



## lovely dove (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: وَجــــــعْ. . . . الــقُــــلُـــوبــ . ! .*


موضوعك رااااااااااااااااااائع يامامتي 
عندك حق في كل كلمة 
تسلم ايدك حبيبتي 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ماريتا (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: وَجــــــعْ. . . . الــقُــــلُـــوبــ . ! .*

_موضوع فعلا راااااائع_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 مايو 2009)

*رد: وَجــــــعْ. . . . الــقُــــلُـــوبــ . ! .*

*موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## cross of jesus (9 مايو 2009)

*رد: وَجــــــعْ. . . . الــقُــــلُـــوبــ . ! .*

*موضوع روووووووووعه يا كاندى

ميرسى ياقمر

يسوع يملا قلبك​*


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: وَجــــــعْ. . . . الــقُــــلُـــوبــ . ! .*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ودمتى بود​



شكرااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك يا وليم​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: وَجــــــعْ. . . . الــقُــــلُـــوبــ . ! .*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع يا كاندى ​
> 
> ميرررررررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا كوكو​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: وَجــــــعْ. . . . الــقُــــلُـــوبــ . ! .*



كليمو قال:


> اياك ان تجرح او تظلم او تقتل او تخون فتكون سبب​
> 
> في وجـع قلب انســـان​
> 
> ...


شكرااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك يا كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: وَجــــــعْ. . . . الــقُــــلُـــوبــ . ! .*



joyful song قال:


> ميرسي كاندي ....وأنا مثل كليمو ..حبيت العبارة ..وربنا يساعدنا حتى مانجرح حدا اونقتل او نخون ....


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا معاكى​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: وَجــــــعْ. . . . الــقُــــلُـــوبــ . ! .*



marmar_maroo قال:


> جمييييييل موضوعك يا كاندى ​
> 
> 
> تسلم أيديكى ​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا مرمورتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: وَجــــــعْ. . . . الــقُــــلُـــوبــ . ! .*



white rose قال:


> *صدقت يا كاندي لما قلتي *
> 
> *وجع القلوب احساس لن يدركه الا من مر به*
> 
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: وَجــــــعْ. . . . الــقُــــلُـــوبــ . ! .*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع روووووووووووعة يا كاندي​*
> *تسلم ايديك يا قمر*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


شكرااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: وَجــــــعْ. . . . الــقُــــلُـــوبــ . ! .*



happy angel قال:


>


شكرااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك يا هابى​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: وَجــــــعْ. . . . الــقُــــلُـــوبــ . ! .*



pepo_meme قال:


> موضوعك رااااااااااااااااااائع يامامتي
> عندك حق في كل كلمة
> تسلم ايدك حبيبتي
> ربنا يعوضك


 

شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليكى بيبو حبيبتى

ربنا معاكى​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: وَجــــــعْ. . . . الــقُــــلُـــوبــ . ! .*



ماريتا قال:


> _موضوع فعلا راااااائع_
> 
> 
> _ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك_​



شكرااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يرعاكى​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: وَجــــــعْ. . . . الــقُــــلُـــوبــ . ! .*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *موضوع جمييل​*
> _*ميرسى ليكى*_
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


شكرااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: وَجــــــعْ. . . . الــقُــــلُـــوبــ . ! .*



cross of jesus قال:


> *موضوع روووووووووعه يا كاندى​*
> 
> *ميرسى ياقمر*​
> 
> *يسوع يملا قلبك*​


شكرااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## meraa (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: وَجــــــعْ. . . . الــقُــــلُـــوبــ . ! .*

موضوع رائععععععععععععع
كاندى ربنا يباركك 
​


----------



## SALVATION (15 مايو 2009)

*رد: وَجــــــعْ. . . . الــقُــــلُـــوبــ . ! .*

_جميلة كلمات موضوعك كاندى_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## candy shop (21 مايو 2009)

*رد: وَجــــــعْ. . . . الــقُــــلُـــوبــ . ! .*



meraa قال:


> موضوع رائععععععععععععع
> 
> كاندى ربنا يباركك ​


 
شكرااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يرعاكى​


----------



## candy shop (21 مايو 2009)

*رد: وَجــــــعْ. . . . الــقُــــلُـــوبــ . ! .*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _جميلة كلمات موضوعك كاندى_
> 
> _تسلم ايدك_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


شكرااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك يا تونى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يونيو 2009)

*وجع القلب*

((آآه ياا ووجــــــــــــــــع ?القلب?))

((آآآآآه يا وجــــــــــــــــع ?القلب?))

اذا تذكرت شخصا عزيزا عليك قد رحل عنك واحسست روحك تتبعه وقلبك يؤخذ من بين ضلوعك

فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــــ ع ?القلب?))

اذا احببت بقوه وضاع حبك من بين يديك وتذكرت ماقد حدث لك وخرجت منك اهات الالم دون قصد منك

فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــــ ع ?القلب?))

اذا مررت بمكان كانت فيه ذكريات مؤلمه وشعرت قدمك غير قادره علي الحراك وكأنك ستموت مكانك

فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــــ ع ?القلب?))

اذا ائتمنت شخص على قلبك وجرحك بكل قوته وماعادت بك قوه لتهاجم او حتى تدافع وتنهدت من الوجع

فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــــ ع ?القلب?))

وجع القلوب احساس لن يدركه الا من مر به واحيانا يكون سببه لا دخل للانسان فيه واحيانا كثيرة

يكون سببه شخص ما او موقف ما



اياك ان تجرح او تظلم او تقتل او تخون فتكون سبب في وجع قلب انســـان

وتذكر انه كما تدين تدان ولو بعد حين​


----------



## just member (11 يونيو 2009)

*رد: وجع القلب*



> ((آآآآآه يا وجــــــــــــــــع ?القلب?))
> 
> اذا تذكرت شخصا عزيزا عليك قد رحل عنك واحسست روحك تتبعه وقلبك يؤخذ من بين ضلوعك


*اةةةةةةةةة وجع القلب*
*شكرا لموضوعك يا كيرو*​


----------



## lovely dove (11 يونيو 2009)

*رد: وجع القلب*



> اذا ائتمنت شخص على قلبك وجرحك بكل قوته وماعادت بك قوه لتهاجم او حتى تدافع وتنهدت من الوجع
> 
> فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــــ ع ?القلب?))




موضوعك اكتر من رااااااااااااااااااااائع ياكوكو بجد
وتستاهل عليه احلي تقييم 
مرسي ليك 
يسوع يعوضك 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يونيو 2009)

*رد: وجع القلب*



come with me قال:


> *اةةةةةةةةة وجع القلب*
> 
> *شكرا لموضوعك يا كيرو*​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جوجو​​ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يونيو 2009)

*رد: وجع القلب*



pepo_meme قال:


> موضوعك اكتر من رااااااااااااااااااااائع ياكوكو بجد
> وتستاهل عليه احلي تقييم
> مرسي ليك
> يسوع يعوضك ​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بوبا 

وعلى التقييم ​​ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## كوك (11 يونيو 2009)

*رد: وجع القلب*

_*ميرسى جدا على الموضوع*_

_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يونيو 2009)

*رد: وجع القلب*

*روووووووووووعه يا مان

ميرسى يا كوكو 

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يونيو 2009)

*رد: وجع القلب*



> وجع القلوب احساس لن يدركه الا من مر به واحيانا يكون سببه لا دخل للانسان فيه واحيانا كثيرة
> 
> يكون سببه شخص ما او موقف ما


 
موضوع رووووووووووعة بجد
ميرسى ليك يا كوكو
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## youhnna (11 يونيو 2009)

*رد: وجع القلب*

اسباب وجع القلب كثيره جدا
شكراااااااااااااا على موضوعك ربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (11 يونيو 2009)

*رد: وجع القلب*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يونيو 2009)

*رد: وجع القلب*

*موضوع جمييل جداا
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## *malk (12 يونيو 2009)

*رد: وجع القلب*



> اذا مررت بمكان كانت فيه ذكريات مؤلمه وشعرت قدمك غير قادره علي الحراك وكأنك ستموت مكانك
> 
> فهذا هو ((وجــــــــــــــــ ع ?القلب?))


تسلم ايدك ياكوكو
رائع بجد


----------



## ponponayah (12 يونيو 2009)

*رد: وجع القلب*




> اذا تذكرت شخصا عزيزا عليك قد رحل عنك واحسست روحك تتبعه وقلبك يؤخذ من بين ضلوعك


يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة كلمات جميلة اووووووووووى
ميرسى يا كوكو
يسوع يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2009)

*رد: وجع القلب*



كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على الموضوع*_​
> 
> 
> _*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كوك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2009)

*رد: وجع القلب*



mina elbatal قال:


> *روووووووووووعه يا مان​*
> 
> 
> *ميرسى يا كوكو *​
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مينا​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2009)

*رد: وجع القلب*



+bent el3dra+ قال:


> موضوع رووووووووووعة بجد
> 
> ميرسى ليك يا كوكو
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بنت العدرا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2009)

*رد: وجع القلب*



youhnna قال:


> اسباب وجع القلب كثيره جدا
> شكراااااااااااااا على موضوعك ربنا يباركك


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا يوحنا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2009)

*رد: وجع القلب*



happy angel قال:


>


 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا هابى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2009)

*رد: وجع القلب*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *موضوع جمييل جداا​*
> 
> _*ميرسى ليك*_​
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سندريلا ​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2009)

*رد: وجع القلب*



*malk قال:


> تسلم ايدك ياكوكو
> رائع بجد


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ملاك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2009)

*رد: وجع القلب*



ponponayah قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة كلمات جميلة اووووووووووى
> ميرسى يا كوكو
> يسوع يباركك


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بونبونايه

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

